# Online Schooling Requirements



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> In many ways I wish that they would have delayed schooling because, what a burden on the parents... not only do they have to work but also teach their kids during the daytime so also stress involved .


Just moving off topic but a neice who has just started college came home with a list of items she needed, her laptop wasn't up to it, she needed windows 10 with word 2016 and a scientific calculator. The school quoted 5000p for the calculator which I've had the same model for about 10 years and you can get for under 800p from Lazada.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Scientific Calculators*



Gary D said:


> Just moving off topic but a neice who has just started college came home with a list of items she needed, her laptop wasn't up to it, she needed windows 10 with word 2016 and a scientific calculator. The school quoted 5000p for the calculator which I've had the same model for about 10 years and you can get for under 800p from Lazada.


Right Gary, these Scientific Calculators can be purchased online, watch out the do sell fake Casio, a lady in the market showed me the difference and she sold both, so I purchased my sons Casio calculator from a school supply store to be safe it was around 1200 pesos plus.

And my son also has to use Windows 10 for his module, all my computers are loaded with Windows 7.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

*Online*

The Sister in law is a local college Professor she had to buy a new laptop with windows 10 cost 45,000 pesos ! She did get a free case :clap2: As her dell laptop was not up to the job ! She does webinars the college did not help with the cost of the laptop ! She uses our fibre internet which is not a problem.
Our PC is running windows 10 i have windows 10 on a disk which i made after downloading windows 10 from microsoft as windows 7 is no longer being supported.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> The Sister in law is a local college Professor she had to buy a new laptop with windows 10 cost 45,000 pesos ! She did get a free case :clap2: As her dell laptop was not up to the job ! She does webinars the college did not help with the cost of the laptop ! She uses our fibre internet which is not a problem.
> Our PC is running windows 10 i have windows 10 on a disk which i made after downloading windows 10 from microsoft as windows 7 is no longer being supported.



You know what is really ridiculous? My Wife is a Medtech and I helped her start a full service Clinical Laboratory in Bohol, (Drug Testing, CBC, Urine, Cholesterol, DNA, etc. everything), because there were absolutely NO labs anywhere in our area. After getting everything constructed and organized and buying the very best of the best, top of the line computer system for her Lab...the Philippines Department of Health could not connect us to their system because they...(a government agency), could not service our fast computer with Windows 10...they FORCED US to buy a cheap slow computer with Windows 7 in order to connect to their system!!!

*ABSOLUTELY TRUE STORY!!!*


They require teachers and students to have Windows 10 but their own departments and agencies don't have it or use it!!! At least that's true with the Philippines Department of Health, Region Seven based out of Cebu...


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So a little info I can share on the Windows 10 stuff.

Windows 10 is free from Microsoft if you have 7 or later. Just search. Did mine a few months ago.

You need 8Gb of RAM to run Windows 10 as fast as your Windows 7 used to run. Had to upgrade two computers. Lazada had the right RAM for both.

You can buy Microsoft Office 365 for a few hundred peso's from Lazada or shopee, I forget which. It includes 2019 versions of MSWord, Excel, Powerpoint, Visio, ......... You need a fast internet line as you will download like 20Gb of files from the seller.

Good Luck


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Cebu citizen reminds me of when we moved to the Philippines , i had to have a xray to put on a cd and give to the immigration in Manila the doctor apologised to me and my wife as the system she was using was windows XP ! and it couldnt read the disk ! Mind you it was back in 2011 but it seems like nothing has changed ! The wifes sister who is a college Professor is doing webinars online and when she connects to the college where she works the webinar crashes because the college network cant cope with the online demand of 10 people at a time ! I know the problem is not at her end as she uses our fibre connection which averages around 50mbs.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

So what happens if online students can't afford this stuff?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> So what happens if online students can't afford this stuff?


They either stop school or the family get in debt.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

That's the sad truth...and many, many Families are going in serious debt over the issues surrounding this pandemic. Even the mandatory use of Face Masks at *ALL* times is ridiculous and causing financial burdens to people who generally do not have much money to begin with and now with many businesses shut down, money is very scarce and the Government requires that EVERYONE wear a Face Mask at ALL times???

Here in Bohol a farmer was arrested for NOT wearing a Face Mask while he was working in his Rice Field! (there is no one around him at all), the situation caused so much trouble that they let the guy go...but the point is still their crazy policies! And a bicycle rider was also arrested for riding their bicycle out on a deserted Barangay Road early in the morning with no one else in sight!

*"Oh, by the way...we know you are hurting financially, so we want to add to your stress and require that you spend even more money while you are unemployed..."*

But in reality, what all the experts are saying is *"IF"* you cannot socially distance yourself, *then* protect yourself further with the use of an *approved* Face Mask! What good is a Face Mask if there are no people within your immediate area?

It is basically just adding additional financial burdens to the general population...Face Masks, Face Shields, Computers for your students, internet, etc...lets just beat down the common man a little further so they will never be able to make a better future for themselves!

And don't even get me started on the fact that here in the Philippines, (and probably other countries as well), *MOST* people are not wearing an approved face mask that will work effectively in stopping this virus because they allow anyone to make home made face masks and sell them on the street for as little as 30 pesos each! How effective are those home made masks if actually tested under laboratory conditions?* BUT THAT'S OFF TOPIC...(Sorry...I couldn't help myself)!*


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

It's about TWO things:
1. Stoping droplets from breth from DIRECT reach others. (For that is safe distance enough because they fall to the ground normaly within 2 meters says believeable scienctist. Idiot "specialists" say an arms length.)
2. BUT virus can spread throiugh CONTACT too with such fallen droplets and by people carrying virus tough things. Virus can stay alive outside a body 5 days according to people, who sure know more than I, I have no idea myself how long time. So it's ridicilous to fine a farmer on a field where only he an his family go.*BUT make sence* to demand facemask where other people come later even if no one else is close for the moment. This and toughing I believe is the reason why countries with facemask demans go on geting new cases. I mean beside when people don't follow the restrictions. This later make even countries with proper use of facemasks and distancing geting new cases, I suppouse.




IF I understand correct
the cheap ones give some protection to OTHERS by stoping droplets from thebreth to get OUT
while the medical ones protect the user too from droplets geting IN.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> So what happens if online students can't afford this stuff?



It is not only here but at home to that people are having trouble or are unwilling to buy the necessary technology for their kids to attend school on line.

I hear from my daughter and sister, both teachers, that the kids who had parents that were supportive and willing/able to invest in the necessary technology for their kids are doing OK. Kids with parents not able to afford or not willing to spend the time and to be supportive will do disastrously bad at the end of this. They will lose a year, at least, of schooling and most likely drop a couple grades in ability by the time mandatory in person classes resume.

Many kids will drop out and never return to class. My sister, now retired, taught at a school in an impoverished neighbourhood and she has said that even though in person classes have resumed that there are days that NO kids show up for class. Not one grade but the entire school.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

A very sad situation to say the least! No matter what country it is or the level of success or failure of trying to resume educational institutions for our children...it is the children that are taking the brunt of this fallout and that will equate to all of us in the future as students fall back several grades or drop out completely...

This pandemic, even if corrected soon, will still have far reaching effects that will last for years, and maybe even for decades! Crushed economies and joblessness and HUGE losses of tax revenues will affect governments abilities to function, programs like schools and education will suffer with the children having to adjust how they move into our bleak future, medical costs will sky-rocket because so many facilities are facing serious budget issues due to this pandemic and many businesses will continue to fail because they either will not be able to make it or they will charge such ridiculously high prices that people cannot afford to use their services and thereby causing ultimate failure...

We may, (and I believe we will), get past this pandemic in the very near future but the fact remains that even after we move back into a somewhat normal existence, we will still all feel the effects of this disease for many years to come!


----------

